# 6 rod fold down cooler rack with hitch adapter for sale



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Fish n mate 6 rod fold down cooler rack. Been hercule lined and cables replaced with stainless steel chains. 2" receiver . $250 located in Hampton Roads area.


----------

